# Como conectar Fancoolers extras a la FUENTE.



## th3xmonk3y (Mar 20, 2012)

Saludos. soy nuevo en el foro, por lo que no supe donde crear ni como comenzar la pregunta, así que tomándome el atrevimiento seré directo atento a recomendaciones, indicaciones y criticas.

la pregunta es sencilla por eso me dirijo a los expertos primero.
hoy que me provocó limpiar la tarjeta madre de mi pc, por que estaba demasiado sucia, me di cuenta que el disipador de calor del procesador se calienta demasiado, supuse que el hecho de que el ventilador estaba lleno de polvo por dentro ( entre el disipador y el ventilador) tenía mucho que ver, así que como pude saque el sucio sin dañar nada, y quedo limpiecito.

mi idea es agregar nuevos fan coolers, los cuales ya tengo, pero no son comprados aparte sino adquisiciones de repuestos y cuestiones que quedaron y de ahí los saque, con esto me refiero a que estos no tienen terminales, están los cables pelados en la punta. 

aquí va la pregunta: hay un cable de la fuente que no va conectado a nada, no sabría decirles como se llama, solo que tiene 4 cables, 2 negros, 1 amarillo y 1 rojo. ¿podría conectar un o dos fancoolers de 12v entre el amarillo y el negro de este terminal sin ocasionar daños a la PC?. 

La tapa derecha y la parte trasera del case trae para colocar mas, me refiero, el hueco hecho con sus orificios para los tornillos y todo, así que solo espero la respuesta para comenzar a montar los FC o comprar un par nuevos. , muchas gracias de antemano por la consideración y su tiempo.


----------



## powerful (Mar 20, 2012)

Hola , los fan reutilizados ya trabajaron ,te recomiendo poner nuevos. Si no quieres meter ruido directamente a los 12V puedes adquirir los de Vac a la tensión  de tu red electrica, 220Vac ó 110Vac.


----------



## th3xmonk3y (Mar 20, 2012)

gracias por pasarte por acá powerful , y sí, supongo que es lo mejor, aunque no están tan pasados, si no recuerdo mal son de una fuente que le falló a un amigo y compró otra. Pero en relación a mi pregunta, si me puedes responder para qué es ese cable te lo agradezco y reitero, si conecto el fan, se molesta algo?, quizás la corriente a la placa, aunque no creo por que está independiente ese cable, tampoco creo que se sobrecargue la fuente.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 20, 2012)

> Pero en relación a mi pregunta, si me puedes responder para qué es ese cable te lo agradezco y reitero, si conecto el fan, se molesta algo?



Conéctalo sin problemas... ese cable está de sobra por si en un futuro piensas conectarle algún periférico extra a tu equipo. Sin problemas te puede dar hasta 1A, más que suficiente para tu ventilador.
Saludos


----------



## th3xmonk3y (Mar 20, 2012)

Muchísimas gracias Daniel, si es para periféricos extras entonces ya está, es la opinión que necesitaba para arrancar, aprovecharé que mañana paso por una tienda de electrónica a comprar los terminales esos de cobre en forma de punta para que quede al hilo.


----------



## th3xmonk3y (Mar 21, 2012)

Buenas man, disculpa que te escriba, solo queriia comentarte.
Hice lo que te plantee con los ventiladores, conecte 3 en paralelo y los alimente con la salida que mencione, ahora q arme todo, intento prender la pc y no arranca, prende todo: fan cooler del procesador, se escuchan los HDD, y el fan de la fuente, claro, desconecte el agregado por si acaso. Pero tampoco. Crees tu que queme la tarjeta madre?

Otra cosa que pense es que, mientras armaba el agregado, iba probando con la fuente sola, puenteando el cable verde y el negro para no tener q encender la pc. Y de ahi iba probando, por ahi cae la fuente?. 
Espero tus comentarios


----------



## Sainicus (Mar 21, 2012)

SI tu fuente arranca, pues definitavamente no es eso. Has intentado encender la PC sin los HDD y demas accesorios??? solo placa procesador y memoria, para descartar errores de conexción; si ni asi arranca, pues puedes como última esperanza medir los voltajes de salida de la fuente, y si están ok, puedes decirle adios a la placa o a las memorias. Tienes que dar más detalles para poder descartar problemas...


----------



## th3xmonk3y (Mar 21, 2012)

Sainicus dijo:


> SI tu fuente arranca, pues definitavamente no es eso. Has intentado encender la PC sin los HDD y demas accesorios??? solo placa procesador y memoria, para descartar errores de conexción; si ni asi arranca, pues puedes como última esperanza medir los voltajes de salida de la fuente, y si están ok, puedes decirle adios a la placa o a las memorias. Tienes que dar más detalles para poder descartar problemas...



Te comento, ayer hice todo eso, se me paso agregarlo al post. 
Quite todos los HDD y el DVD, deje solo Ram y procesador y nada, me assegure que el procesador no estuviese flojo y nada, conecte todo de nuevo, asegurando que estuviesen fijos los cables sata y nada. Saque la ram, la limpie y nada. No suena BEEP cuando enciende, pero si prende el teclado y el mouse. Lo unico q hace es que el monitor queda negro.

EDIT: enciende el fan del procesador se me olvido colocar. 

PD: creo que me salio cara la inventadita :'(


----------



## th3xmonk3y (Mar 21, 2012)

Solución, erá la memoria ram que estaba floja, o al menos al segundo intento se acomdó. subo fotos para que vean como quedó todo..


----------



## nocta (Mar 21, 2012)

Tal vez suene obvio, pero cuando quitaste el cooler del microprocesador, le agregaste pasta térmica nueva? Te fijaste que la que tenga, no esté seca y/o resquebrajada?


----------



## th3xmonk3y (Mar 21, 2012)

listo todo, quedó así


----------



## djwash (Mar 22, 2012)

Por lo que veo pusiste todos los cooler sacando aire, recuerda que tienes que permitir un flujo de aire en lo posible parejo dentro del gabinete, algunos cooler que metan aire y posibiliten que el cooler del procesador absorba el aire mas fresco posible, el aire caliente del procesador saldra hacia la RAM y hacia los puertos PCI, de esa zona debes evacuarlo (que salga), debes permitir un flujo de aire alrededor del HDD que es el otro componente  que calienta en tu pc, como no tienes grafica no hay mas consideraciones.

La fuente esta en una posicion rara, no las he visto en esa posicion, permite un buen flujo de aire a ese componente tambien.

La placa madre se ve muy sucia aun, con un pincel de cerdas suaves te pedes ayudar, sino compra un aerosol limpiador en seco.


----------



## th3xmonk3y (Mar 22, 2012)

buenísima observación, no me había percatado de eso.
entonces cambiare la posición del cooler de la tapa derecha, que es el que mas sopla, lo coloco en hacia adentro y los otros dos que soplen el calor hacia afuera. 
otra opción es, colocar el de la tapa y el de atrás hacia adentro, así reafirmar el sistema que trajo cuando lo compre donde el calor sale hacia abajo con el que coloqué en el piso mas el de la fuente. asi hay dos y dos. que te parece?


----------



## djwash (Mar 22, 2012)

Yo dejaria el de arriba, el de la rejilla, para que saque aire, el de la tapa y el de abajo para que metan aire, al de abajo cortaria la chapa para que fluya el aire sin problemas, por lo que se ve el gabinete tiene patas altas eso ayuda.

La fuente mete o saca aire?


----------



## nocta (Mar 26, 2012)

Yo que vos pondría un cooler en el frente, donde está el HDD que meta aire. Tenés el del chasis arriba y el que va a la altura de la placa de video que sacan.

A lo sumo podés hacer una suerte de "tubo" para que el calor del micro salga derecho para afuera en vez de que salga para el gabinete.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 27, 2012)

Hola



djwash dijo:


> La fuente mete o saca aire?



saca, la que vos decís son una que traían 2 cooler la que estaba en el techo de la fuente que miraba adentro del gabinete adsorbía adentro de la fuente y la de atrás lo sacaba afuera del gabinete 

si tiene un solo cooler solo saca aire


Ahora debe hacer calor en venezuela 

Atentamente SSTC


----------



## Scooter (Mar 27, 2012)

Yo pensaría un recorrido lógico y los pondría para favorecerlo.
En principio que el aire frio entre por abajo y salga por arriba, así de paso la convección natural va a nuestro favor y no en contra. Si de paso el flujo enfría los discos duros etc mejor.

Busca algún filtro de aire; la ventilación forzada arrastra mucha porquería.


----------



## djwash (Mar 27, 2012)

Gracias por mencionarlo, pero trabajo con pc´s hace varios años y se como es el flujo de aire en fuentes...

Lo que nunca habia visto es un gabinete como ese que tiene la fuente con el cooler que normalmente saca apuntado hacia abajo, el conector de power cableado, y la misma esta en donde comunmente estan los HDD, por eso le pregunte si la fuente mete o saca aire, por lo "extraño" del caso.

No soy partidario de poner tanto cooler chico por el tema de ruido, si bien hay algunos que meten mas ruido que otros independiente del flujo de aire, los cooler mas grandes tienen un buen flujo a menos RPM y hacen menos ruido, una opcion es ponerlos en la linea de 5V, asi no trabajan a full y hay menos ruido, ya si escuchas regueton o cumbia al palo el ruido no importa, esa musica es peor que el ruido...

Por otro lado esta el tema que a mayor cantidad de aire que entra/sale, mayor suciedad se deposita dentro del gabinete, no veo tan necesario en este caso taaanta ventilacion ya que con esos componentes es dificil que levante temperatura a menos que haga OC, y dudo que llegue lejos con eso.

El cooler que esta en el piso esta casi tapado, hay que hacerle un corte en la chapa para garantizar el flujo de aire, sino, esta al pedo, y es posible que se recaliente y se queme (cooler).

De mas esta decir que ese gabinete no me gusta...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 27, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> No soy partidario de poner tanto cooler chico por el tema de ruido, si bien hay algunos que meten mas ruido que otros independiente del flujo de aire, los cooler mas grandes tienen un buen flujo a menos RPM y hacen menos ruido, *una opcion es ponerlos en la linea de 5V, asi no trabajan a full y hay menos ruido*, ya si escuchas regueton o cumbia al palo el ruido no importa, esa musica es peor que el ruido...


Mejor que ponerlos a 5V, con lo cual algunos ventiladores no arrancan, es alimentarlos con 7V y de esa forma te asegurás que siempre funcionen y mueven "bastante" aire. Para alimentarlos con 7V tenés que conectar el positivo del ventilador a la línea de 12V y el negativo al cable de 5V.
Ojo que con esto el ventilador no queda referido a masa y NO SE PUEDE USAR la línea de pulsos (si es que trae  => cable amarillo) para sensar si se detuvo o nó. Por lo demás, anda perfecto y ni ruido hace...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 27, 2012)

Mi potencia de audio de 1000Watts lo tiene abajo al que mete aire al equipo y trae una goma porosa que te permite un filtro re cambiable y nunca tuvo polvillo adentro y tiene dos en los costados y uno interno (4 en total) pero ninguno le saca calor especifico a un componentes del equipo sino que lo que hacen es mantener una temperatura normal ambiente solo el del disipador es el encargado de enfriar el aluminio los demás es para que ese calor no se sature dentro del gabinete y el de abajo es para que no trabajen esforzado los cooler de los costados.
Y con respeto a distancia del gabinete a la mesa es de 5 mm a 1Cm el caso de mi potencia es 1.5Cm 

Atentamente SSTC


----------

